
13 Programming Languages to Learn in 2017 - thmslee
http://usersnap.com/blog/programming-languages-2017/
======
Philomath
It's very nice to know what are the latest trends for 2017, but in my opinion
it's better to know a few languages than trying to learn 13.

I do think that giving a look at other languages gives you a wider perspective
and may help you become a better programmer, but don't you think that learning
a lot of something makes you way more productive than learning a bit of
everything?

